# Always Say Yes to Service (ALL) Animals



## iLyft (Aug 3, 2016)

Just received this email from lyft: 
_
Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
_
That's ridiculous, now we are forced to take all animals, big, small, huge. I think I'm done with lyft.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*OMG, OMG PROBLEM SOLVED!*

If you see someone coming with an animal, just cancel the call immediately -- *problem solved. *How can anyone prove that you didn't cancel because you had to go to the bathroom?

Not saying it's right, but if animals are an issue for you, *problem solved.* And it's not like the person with a disability won't get a ride, it's just means they'll have to wait for a new car -- like me (I don't mind animals of any kind, but I will request a cleaning fee if appropriate)

Once again, you can't have a complaint lodged against you from a person you never picked up.

_*OMG, OMG PROBLEM SOLVED!*_



iLyft said:


> Just received this email from lyft:
> _
> Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> That's ridiculous, now we are forced to take all animals, big, small, huge. I think I'm done with lyft.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Many of you may not realize/understand this, but this TOS basically states that the pax own you, your car, and (for some) your livelihood. Good luck everyone.

Rate these pax <3 stars so you don't get them again or cancel before starting the trip.


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah. Its for san franciscsns no doubt. Everyone has a dog. Everyone paid 45 bux for esa so they could have it in their rental. And all of these ppl will claim its a service animal. Even though they arent. No doubt they spammed lyft to do something. Yeah. Just carry a blanket to cover your seat Make animal stay on the floorboard and if either of those things were a hassle or if people fought you on that. 1 starem. Move on


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

iLyft said:


> Just received this email from lyft:
> _
> Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> That's ridiculous, now we are forced to take all animals, big, small, huge. I think I'm done with lyft.


No you are by law required to pick up service dogs only. Not therapy or emotional support pets.


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

Uber just updated their tos a week or so ago. And suprise suprise. Lyft followed them right into the ground.

And to any naysayers. It really isnt the animal im against. Its their idiot owners. Some of whom think its fun to destroy your car.



Lee239 said:


> No you are by law required to pick up service dogs only. Not therapy or emotional support pets.


Yeah. But these ppl will hide behind the law knowing u dont have a cop riding shotgun or a lawyer.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yesmassa said:


> Uber just updated their tos a week or so ago. And suprise suprise. Lyft followed them right into the ground.
> 
> And to any naysayers. It really isnt the animal im against. Its their idiot owners. Some of whom think its fun to destroy your car.


A service animal won't destroy your car, if they do Uber or Lyft should charge them and pay you. Service animals are very well trained.


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

Or a member of the ada

ITs the pax with an esa claiming its a service animal that will destroy your car


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yesmassa said:


> Yeah. But these ppl will hide behind the law knowing u dont have a cop riding shotgun or a lawyer.


what you do is film them answering the 2 questions you are allowed to ask them, if they can't answer than their pet won't ride. A service animal is not a pet it's a working animal.


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

How exactly are you gonna differentiate. How. By asking the legally allowed two questions that the pax will no doubt lie about ??

Idk. I say dashcams in all cars and shame these people online

Whats gonna prevent some pax who was drunk. Too drunk. That u denied your ride to. From saying he was denied because of his service dog??? 

Mindblown!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

This side hustle gig gets harder every day lol


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

YOU ALWAYS HAD TO ACCEPT SERVICE ANIMALS. If you don't want to serve the public get a new fuggin job.

Y'all cry all the time about some chit that isn't a big deal.



Lee239 said:


> No you are by law required to pick up service dogs only. Not therapy or emotional support pets.


All. Service. Animals.

Dog. Cat. Iguana. 
Whatever.


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

Im sorry. Whats your contribution glen? Being an apologist and converting oxygen isnt contributing. Or did u just want to post reminding us that youre here.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> A service animal won't destroy your car, if they do Uber or Lyft should charge them and pay you. Service animals are very well trained.


I had a lab dog that panicked in the back floor of the car and broke one of my heater fins. I have a small interior. They may be well trained but with enough space given. Forcing uberX or regular Lyft do this is totally unfair.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

freddieman said:


> I had a lab dog that panicked in the back floor of the car and broke one of my heater fins. I have a small interior. They may be well trained but with enough space given. Forcing uberX or regular Lyft do this is totally unfair.


Quit. 
What's not fair is the person who has a service animal having to deal with people who are so fugging entitled. You drive for pennies and think you are too good for some simple things you won't even encounter every day.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

Of bigger concern. Wheres the arbitration or proof that said service
animal or any animal even existed when you deny a ride. ???? 


Exactly how is this gonna play out? 


Deny a pax. They make up animal shpiel and then what?

Who has the burden of proof?

Itll be like the scarlet letter. But. Better yet. Lets test glens patience and take a ride with him and drop the denied my animal claim. How about it glen?

Care to test the abuse of this which is what the thread is actually about?

Or do u wanna keep playing devils advocate because you can


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> Quit.
> What's not fair is the person who has a service animal having to deal with people who are so fugging entitled. You drive for pennies and think you are too good for some simple things you won't even encounter every day.
> 
> Get over yourself.


Who's the entitled one here? Not me. Ur posts screams of being the entitled one. How did these service animal pax get around before uber? And u make my point of uber driving for pennies yet they want us to take pax which requires special care. We're now caretakers to. Get ova urself!


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

freddieman said:


> Who's the entitled one here? Not me. Ur posts screams of being the entitled one. How did these service animal pax get around before uber? And u make my point of uber driving for pennies yet they want us to take pax which requires special care. We're now caretakers to. Get ova urself!


You can always NOT FRIGGING DRIVE. 
You chose to deal with the public. That means ALL THE PUBLIC. If you want to not drive a subsection of the population you deserve to lose the right to drive all of them.

And apparent you are entitled as hell. I hope you get deactivated the very first time you pull a fast move on a service animal.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Just quit is all u can say? Not replying to a person with no logic. That is all.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Do "Line" riders also have to _be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if they have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.

Geeze, Lyft and Uber think they just own us, like we were their employees driving their cars that they paid for and pay to insure and maintain. and if we'd just stick together, we'd own them. 
It's not going to be long before every freakin uber/lyfter passenger knows this new policy. 
What happened to, "if I don't feel safe?" 
Is this something new? Can just any body now go to any restaurant or any where and go in with their animal? No one is allowed to ask if they have proof that its a service animal? Or is this just a uber/lyft policy because they dont pay for a single car any where?. WTF do they care if the animal pisses on and/or scratches the seats? "Too bad, go get it cleaned, we got pleny of other drivers to make us money"
Dayammmmmmmm, Ive only had 1 person with a small dog, but I dont like them threatening me if I dont take what or who they tell me to, I thought they advertise that I am my own boss, and I am!_


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MichaelMax said:


> Do "Line" riders also have to _be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if they have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> 
> Geeze, Lyft and Uber think they just own us, like we were their employees driving their cars that they paid for and pay to insure and maintain. and if we'd just stick together, we'd own them.
> It's not going to be long before every freakin uber/lyfter passenger knows this new policy.
> ...


Glengreezy think we should be public servants with our own vehicles with our own insurance. We get in an accident, does uber have our backs? $1k and $2500 deductible with no rentals. Yeah, I think glengreezy will sing a different tune after an accident.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

They said we drivers are independent contractors.
That means every ride is a gig that we work for Lyft or Uber.
If we "indepedent contractors" do not like a gig(ride), legally we do not have to do it.

Uber and Lyft cannot force us to take a gig(ride) that we do not like, because we are not their employees.

I hope someone will start a class action lawsuit and I will join in to stop this nonsense policy.

What if the animal damages the seats and I have to replace the whole back row? Who is gonna pay for 1000s of dollars prepare ( my vehicle is brand new and expensive)?

They claim with the government that this is a rideshare service, not a taxi, then as a ridesharer, I do not want to share my car with whoever I want.
Share a ride, get paid for gas+ tear+wear, not a taxi driver who must follow taxi regulations.

Lets turn the other blade of the knife against them. I know they have a whole team of lawyers on their dime but ...


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah, I think this will be my last month driving for these d-bag companies. It's not that I'm afraid service animals will harm my car, but with more and more draconian requirements, it's simply not worth the ever shrinking rates.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber don't care about there drivers it's as simple as that, I understand the tos but there will be people coming out of the wood work with pets of all kinds that are not service animals demanding and threatening that we take there pets. I cut back driving since uber raised there booking fee and I feel for the newbies getting into the rideshare game these days.



supernaut said:


> Yeah, I think this will be my last month driving for these d-bag companies. It's not that I'm afraid service animals will harm my car, but with more and more draconian requirements, it's simply not worth the ever shrinking rates.


Exactly, I started over a year and a half ago and today nothing makes sense driving for uber or Lyft, The bus fare rates bring out the dysfunctional people in society, If you really think about it we do almost everything a cab do except street pickups but are treated like employees....Unbelievable.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They tell you what you can ask but they don't tell you what you can say. I would let them know if they say it's a service animal that I know they are supposed to be well behaved and if they cause any damage that Uber will charge their credit card, Unless it's a legit service dog. I love dogs by the way, but I don't want a pit bull in my car.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

I had this issue a few weeks ago. Service animal and his owner and a friend in a wheelchair that has MS. They were nice people, but it took 10 minutes to deal with the wheelchair and get him in the van. The dog shed hair all over my back seat. I helped with the wheelchair because it would have taken them longer to deal with it.

It was aweful.....I feel sorry for them, but its a pain to deal with. They told me they go to SUBWAY sandwich spot every week. Needless to say, I stay away from their location on Saturdays.

Not interested in the work it takes to ride them.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

GlenGreezy said:


> All. Service. Animals.
> 
> Dog. Cat. Iguana.
> Whatever.


Not in Florida, the law is service dog only.



bmore4now said:


> I had this issue a few weeks ago. Service animal and his owner and a friend in a wheelchair that has MS. They were nice people, but it took 10 minutes to deal with the wheelchair and get him in the van. The dog shed hair all over my back seat. I helped with the wheelchair because it would have taken them longer to deal with it.
> 
> It was aweful.....I feel sorry for them, but its a pain to deal with. They told me they go to SUBWAY sandwich spot every week. Needless to say, I stay away from their location on Saturdays.
> 
> Not interested in the work it takes to ride them.


I feel bad too, but they should contact he MS foundation to see if a kind volunteer is available to take them.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Not in Florida, the law is service dog only.
> 
> I feel bad too, but they should contact he MS foundation to see if a kind volunteer is available to take them.


Yes, you are correct. The city probably has mobile service for that type of disability. Lyft so damn cheap. Anybody on a fixed income can afford to ride.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

[



freddieman said:


> Just quit is all u can say? Not replying to a person with no logic. That is all.


That is logic. You want to service the public. But only the ones you like.

That's illogical.

Don't want to help everybody, help NOONE. And that's the law,



Yesmassa said:


> Of bigger concern. Wheres the arbitration or proof that said service
> animal or any animal even existed when you deny a ride. ????
> 
> Exactly how is this gonna play out?
> ...


I wouldn't deny you. Soooo. You wouldn't have anything to complain about. Bring a frikking gorilla for all I care



MichaelMax said:


> Do "Line" riders also have to _be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if they have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> 
> Geeze, Lyft and Uber think they just own us, like we were their employees driving their cars that they paid for and pay to insure and maintain. and if we'd just stick together, we'd own them.
> It's not going to be long before every freakin uber/lyfter passenger knows this new policy.
> ...


Yes. Same way they would have to deal anyplace else that's PUBLIC

You guys suck at life.



OSC said:


> They said we drivers are independent contractors.
> That means every ride is a gig that we work for Lyft or Uber.
> If we "indepedent contractors" do not like a gig(ride), legally we do not have to do it.
> 
> ...


Yes you do. Because the govt says you do.

The tears of your entitlement taste like mead from heaven!!

And it is the law EVERYWHERE.
You do NOT get to deny service to somebody who has a disability, anywhere in America. You don't get to choose if you like this disability enough.
ADA

You don't get to ask if their disability is legit or what it is.
HIPPA

Because they codified it more simply doesn't mean it's new. I hope all of you get sued into oblivion and can't afford uber pool $2.99 flat rate packages due to your ignorance and privileged attitudes.
See how fun THAT is.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

GlenGreezy said:


> I hope your legs die and you cant get a ride anywhere.
> 
> That is logic. You want to service the public. But only the ones you like.
> 
> ...


Aww, such a bogus do gooder!! All individuals have preferences. Did I drive them yes!! Am I a fan of spending 10 minutes help with lifting a wheelchair...vacuuming my floor and backseat, smelling dog smells and deodorizing after the ride!! HELL NO!!

I VOTE FOR PEOPLE LIKE YOU TO HAVE A SPECIAL ANIMAL RIDESHARING PROGRAM. I will sign that petition and support your effort


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

iLyft said:


> Just received this email from lyft:
> _
> Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> That's ridiculous, now we are forced to take all animals, big, small, huge. I think I'm done with lyft.


Remember to cancel and spout abuse at anyone with a dog BEFORE April 14

Make it known. Make it LEGENDARY.

Make them haaaaaate lyft.

And, here's the important part: report on YOURSELF, citing this email that it's not April 14th yet


----------



## GJ Jr (Apr 4, 2017)

this issue is being challenged in court in md right now, because the law conflicts with another law that says your employer can not "require" you to put your health at risk for any reason, so at this point you are required to put on file a doctors note with lyft and uber stating the exact nature of your allergies, and the reaction there of, for instance im allergic to dogs, i have a severe respiratory reaction to dog hair and dander, so much so that i have to stop and use a rescue inhaler and prep an epi pen if i have inhaled enough of the allergen. but im not allergic to cats, nor other furry creatures like horses.. the key phrase in the law is an occupation where animals are not routinely present. as in cabs etc.. service animals must be in their trade dress, someone can not walk up to your vehicle with an animal on a leash and say its a service animal, it must be in the vest. emotional support animals are not a federal designation they are a local one, which is also being contested in several state courts around the country to identify and clarify standards. so before the cancellation of the ride, take a pic of the animal in question, if its not in its trade dress, then its not a service animal, its a pet, and you report the run as such



GlenGreezy said:


> You can always NOT FRIGGING DRIVE.
> You chose to deal with the public. That means ALL THE PUBLIC. If you want to not drive a subsection of the population you deserve to lose the right to drive all of them.
> 
> And apparent you are entitled as hell. I hope you get deactivated the very first time you pull a fast move on a service animal.


in actuality we are private contractors who have rights under the law as well , to whom we refuse service, the big three have run into this in several states as the rules in the TOS conflict with state and federal law .. we can and do have the right to refuse service to any person, with a reasonable fear of harm, this includes a medical reaction from said animal.. this is current federal statute, and backed up by numerous local statutes at well.. so there is a balancing act here with the ADA compliance, and the real world application of equal protection standards...


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GJ Jr said:


> this issue is being challenged in court in md right now, because the law conflicts with another law that says your employer can not "require" you to put your health at risk for any reason, so at this point you are required to put on file a doctors note with lyft and uber stating the exact nature of your allergies, and the reaction there of, for instance im allergic to dogs, i have a severe respiratory reaction to dog hair and dander, so much so that i have to stop and use a rescue inhaler and prep an epi pen if i have inhaled enough of the allergen. but im not allergic to cats, nor other furry creatures like horses.. the key phrase in the law is an occupation where animals are not routinely present. as in cabs etc.. service animals must be in their trade dress, someone can not walk up to your vehicle with an animal on a leash and say its a service animal, it must be in the vest. emotional support animals are not a federal designation they are a local one, which is also being contested in several state courts around the country to identify and clarify standards. so before the cancellation of the ride, take a pic of the animal in question, if its not in its trade dress, then its not a service animal, its a pet, and you report the run as such
> 
> in actuality we are private contractors who have rights under the law as well , to whom we refuse service, the big three have run into this in several states as the rules in the TOS conflict with state and federal law .. we can and do have the right to refuse service to any person, with a reasonable fear of harm, this includes a medical reaction from said animal.. this is current federal statute, and backed up by numerous local statutes at well.. so there is a balancing act here with the ADA compliance, and the real world application of equal protection standards...


Actually. No. You don't. Service animals get the rights of people. Soooooooo

Yeah. You can quit or suck it up.

The rules have been set. Your tears can be used to spot clean your precious interior.


----------



## GJ Jr (Apr 4, 2017)

GlenGreezy said:


> Oh well. Quit or suck it up.
> 
> Wash your car with all your b****tears
> 
> ...


so its obvious you are very ill informed, service animals must have a designation, and rideshare under the law is not a qualifying entity for equal protection, if you are required to have a TNC,ATC or PSC and have registered your vehicle as a commercial entity you are subject to ada compliance regulations, 80% of rideshare private ownership vehicles do not meet the standard for this requirement. UBER & LYFT know this , thats why they put it in their TOS to do a blanket coverage for the publicity. therapy animals are NOT considered service animals and have their own designation under the law. Service animals are required to be graduates from a certified training facility, have a certification, and be in trade dress, with certification designation applied. so this info is readilly available but this is the title 2 and three general outline of a service animal 
* "Service Animal Defined by Title II and Title III of the ADA*
*A service animal means any dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability, including a physical, sensory, psychiatric, intellectual, or other mental disability.* Tasks performed can include, among other things, pulling a wheelchair, retrieving dropped items, alerting a person to a sound, reminding a person to take medication, or pressing an elevator button.

Emotional support animals, comfort animals, and therapy dogs are not service animals under Title II and Title III of the ADA. Other species of animals, whether wild or domestic, trained or untrained, are not considered service animals either. The work or tasks performed by a service animal must be directly related to the individual's disability. It does not matter if a person has a note from a doctor that states that the person has a disability and needs to have the animal for emotional support. A doctor's letter does not turn an animal into a service animal." there is lots more info out there, so stop with the disinformation and arguments this is a real and adult issue...



GlenGreezy said:


> Oh well. Quit or suck it up.
> 
> Wash your car with all your b****tears
> 
> ...


also just to drop some more law on you this clause is present in the law as well 
* Handler's Responsibilities*
The handler is responsible for the care and supervision of his or her service animal. If a service animal behaves in an unacceptable way and the person with a disability does not control the animal, a business or other entity does not have to allow the animal onto its premises.this includes buses, cars taxi cabs trains or any area in which services for fees are rendered.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

You try that. You aren't allowed to check. 

Can't wait to pick you up in a pool ride cuz you can't afford the X rate after your impending deactivation.

Therapy animals can go anywhere. 
In NYC we actually have to take classes to do uber and lyft. 

Guess what we learned...
DONT LOSE YOUR TLC LICENSE because you want to play taxi cab lawyer. 

Maybe where you live, you don't think the law applies to you. But I hope that works out for you. Let us know when you get deactivated.


----------



## GJ Jr (Apr 4, 2017)

you are allowed to check based upon location, again you are sharing false info, why ???

so you have a tnc? yes, so thats a different class, and you are registerd as a commercial vehicle, so stop telling people thats its everywhere, you are providing false information to make yourself look better?? that makes no sense, what is the law in NY is not the law in atl or austin or baltimore, the enforcement is regional and has specific requirements..


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks, JG Jr.
This is what exactly what I mean in my post above:
"and rideshare under the law is not a qualifying entity for equal protection, if you are required to have a TNC,ATC or PSC and have registered your vehicle as a *commercial entity you are subject to ada compliance regulations*, 80% of rideshare private ownership vehicles do not meet the standard for this requirement. "

We offer a rideshare service for a buck or two, *not a commercialized business*, therefore we have the right to refuse any gig that we *personally* don't like.

About that GlenGre kid, he's a troll, everyone should ignore him because he doesn't contribute anything to our adult conversation.


----------



## GJ Jr (Apr 4, 2017)

*Introduction*
Individuals with disabilities may use service animals and emotional support animals for a variety of reasons. This guide provides an overview of how major Federal civil rights laws govern the rights of a person requiring a service animal. These laws, as well as instructions on how to file a complaint, are listed in the last section of this publication. Many states also have laws that provide a different definition of service animal. You should check your state's law and follow the law that offers the most protection for service animals. The document discusses service animals in a number of different settings as the rules and allowances related to access with service animals will vary according to the law applied and the setting.

* II. Service Animal Defined by Title II and Title III of the ADA*
*A service animal means any dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability, including a physical, sensory, psychiatric, intellectual, or other mental disability.* Tasks performed can include, among other things, pulling a wheelchair, retrieving dropped items, alerting a person to a sound, reminding a person to take medication, or pressing an elevator button.

Emotional support animals, comfort animals, and therapy dogs are not service animals under Title II and Title III of the ADA. Other species of animals, whether wild or domestic, trained or untrained, are not considered service animals either. The work or tasks performed by a service animal must be directly related to the individual's disability. It does not matter if a person has a note from a doctor that states that the person has a disability and needs to have the animal for emotional support. A doctor's letter does not turn an animal into a service animal.

Examples of animals that fit the ADA's definition of "service animal" because they have been specifically trained to perform a task for the person with a disability:

· Guide Dog or Seeing Eye® Dog1 is a carefully trained dog that serves as a travel tool for persons who have severe visual impairments or are blind.

· Hearing or Signal Dog is a dog that has been trained to alert a person who has a significant hearing loss or is deaf when a sound occurs, such as a knock on the door.

· Psychiatric Service Dog is a dog that has been trained to perform tasks that assist individuals with disabilities to detect the onset of psychiatric episodes and lessen their effects. Tasks performed by psychiatric service animals may include reminding the handler to take medicine, providing safety checks or room searches, or turning on lights for persons with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, interrupting self-mutilation by persons with dissociative identity disorders, and keeping disoriented individuals from danger.

· SSigDOG (sensory signal dogs or social signal dog) is a dog trained to assist a person with autism. The dog alerts the handler to distracting repetitive movements common among those with autism, allowing the person to stop the movement (e.g., hand flapping).

· Seizure Response Dog is a dog trained to assist a person with a seizure disorder. How the dog serves the person depends on the person's needs. The dog may stand guard over the person during a seizure or the dog may go for help. A few dogs have learned to predict a seizure and warn the person in advance to sit down or move to a safe place.

Under Title II and III of the ADA, service animals are limited to dogs. However, entities must make reasonable modifications in policies to allow individuals with disabilities to use miniature horses if they have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for individuals with disabilities.

* III. Other Support or Therapy Animals*
While Emotional Support Animals or Comfort Animals are often used as part of a medical treatment plan as therapy animals, they are not considered service animals under the ADA. These support animals provide companionship, relieve loneliness, and sometimes help with depression, anxiety, and certain phobias, but do not have special training to perform tasks that assist people with disabilities. Even though some states have laws defining therapy animals, these animals are not limited to working with people with disabilities and therefore are not covered by federal laws protecting the use of service animals. Therapy animals provide people with therapeutic contact, usually in a clinical setting, to improve their physical, social, emotional, and/or cognitive functioning.

* IV. Handler's Responsibilities*
The handler is responsible for the care and supervision of his or her service animal. If a service animal behaves in an unacceptable way and the person with a disability does not control the animal, a business or other entity does not have to allow the animal onto its premises. Uncontrolled barking, jumping on other people, or running away from the handler are examples of unacceptable behavior for a service animal. A business has the right to deny access to a dog that disrupts their business. For example, a service dog that barks repeatedly and disrupts another patron's enjoyment of a movie could be asked to leave the theater. Businesses, public programs, and transportation providers may exclude a service animal when the animal's behavior poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others. If a service animal is growling at other shoppers at a grocery store, the handler may be asked to remove the animal.

· The ADA requires the animal to be under the control of the handler. This can occur using a harness, leash, or other tether. However, in cases where either the handler is unable to hold a tether because of a disability or its use would interfere with the service animal's safe, effective performance of work or tasks, the service animal must be under the handler's control by some other means, such as voice control.2

· The animal must be housebroken.3

· The ADA does not require covered entities to provide for the care or supervision of a service animal, including cleaning up after the animal.

· The animal should be vaccinated in accordance with state and local laws.

· An entity may also assess the type, size, and weight of a miniature horse in determining whether or not the horse will be allowed access to the facility.

*V. Handler's Rights*
* a) Public Facilities and Accommodations*
Titles II and III of the ADA makes it clear that service animals are allowed in public facilities and accommodations. A service animal must be allowed to accompany the handler to any place in the building or facility where members of the public, program participants, customers, or clients are allowed. Even if the business or public program has a "no pets" policy, it may not deny entry to a person with a service animal. Service animals are not pets. So, although a "no pets" policy is perfectly legal, it does not allow a business to exclude service animals.

When a person with a service animal enters a public facility or place of public accommodation, the person cannot be asked about the nature or extent of his disability. Only two questions may be asked:

1. Is the animal required because of a disability?

2. What work or task has the animal been trained to perform?

These questions should not be asked, however, if the animal's service tasks are obvious. For example, the questions may not be asked if the dog is observed guiding an individual who is blind or has low vision, pulling a person's wheelchair, or providing assistance with stability or balance to an individual with an observable mobility disability.4
A place of public accommodation or public entity may not ask an individual with a disability to pay a surcharge, even if people accompanied by pets are required to pay fees. Entities cannot require anything of people with service animals that they do not require of individuals in general, with or without pets. If a public accommodation normally charges individuals for the damage they cause, an individual with a disability may be charged for damage caused by his or her service animal.6

* b) Employment*
Laws prohibit employment discrimination because of a disability. Employers are required to provide reasonable accommodation. Allowing an individual with a disability to have a service animal or an emotional support animal accompany them to work may be considered an accommodation. The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC), which enforces the employment provisions of the ADA (Title I), does not have a specific regulation on service animals.7 In the case of a service animal or an emotional support animal, if the disability is not obvious and/or the reason the animal is needed is not clear, an employer may request documentation to establish the existence of a disability and how the animal helps the individual perform his or her job.

Documentation might include a detailed description of how the animal would help the employee in performing job tasks and how the animal is trained to behave in the workplace. A person seeking such an accommodation may suggest that the employer permit the animal to accompany them to work on a trial basis.

Both service and emotional support animals may be excluded from the workplace if they pose either an undue hardship or a direct threat in the workplace.


----------



## GJ Jr (Apr 4, 2017)

*c) Housing*
The Fair Housing Act (FHA) protects a person with a disability from discrimination in obtaining housing. Under this law, a landlord or homeowner's association must provide reasonable accommodation to people with disabilities so that they have an equal opportunity to enjoy and use a dwelling.8 Emotional support animals that do not qualify as service animals under the ADA may nevertheless qualify as reasonable accommodations under the FHA.9 In cases when a person with a disability uses a service animal or an emotional support animal, a reasonable accommodation may include waiving a no-pet rule or a pet deposit.10 This animal is not considered a pet.

A landlord or homeowner's association may not ask a housing applicant about the existence, nature, and extent of his or her disability. However, an individual with a disability who requests a reasonable accommodation may be asked to provide documentation so that the landlord or homeowner's association can properly review the accommodation request.11 They can ask a person to certify, in writing, (1) that the tenant or a member of his or her family is a person with a disability; (2) the need for the animal to assist the person with that specific disability; and (3) that the animal actually assists the person with a disability. It is important to keep in mind that the ADA may apply in the housing context as well, for example with student housing. Where the ADA applies, requiring documentation or certification would not be permitted with regard to an animal that qualifies as a "service animal."

* d) Education*
*Service animals in public schools (K-12)*13 - The ADA permits a student with a disability who uses a service animal to have the animal at school. In addition, the Individuals with Disabilities Education Act (IDEA) and Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act allow a student to use an animal that does not meet the ADA definition of a service animal if that student's Individual Education Plan (IEP) or Section 504 team decides the animal is necessary for the student to receive a free and appropriate education. Where the ADA applies, however, schools should be mindful that the use of a service animal is a right that is not dependent upon the decision of an IEP or Section 504 team.14

Emotional support animals, therapy animals, and companion animals are seldom allowed to accompany students in public schools. Indeed, the ADA does not contemplate the use of animals other than those meeting the definition of "service animal." Ultimately, the determination whether a student may utilize an animal other than a service animal should be made on a case-by-case basis by the IEP or Section 504 team.

*Service animals in postsecondary education settings* - Under the ADA, colleges and universities must allow people with disabilities to bring their service animals into all areas of the facility that are open to the public or to students.

Colleges and universities may have a policy asking students who use service animals to contact the school's Disability Services Coordinator to register as a student with a disability. Higher education institutions may not require any documentation about the training or certification of a service animal. They may, however, require proof that a service animal has any vaccinations required by state or local laws that apply to all animals.

* e) Transportation*
A person traveling with a service animal cannot be denied access to transportation, even if there is a "no pets" policy. In addition, the person with a service animal cannot be forced to sit in a particular spot; no additional fees can be charged because the person uses a service animal; and the customer does not have to provide advance notice that s/he will be traveling with a service animal.

The laws apply to both public and private transportation providers and include subways, fixed-route buses, Paratransit, rail, light-rail, taxicabs, shuttles and limousine services.
*f) Air Travel*
The Air Carrier Access Act (ACAA) requires airlines to allow service animals and emotional support animals to accompany their handlers in the cabin of the aircraft.

*Service animals* - For evidence that an animal is a service animal, air carriers may ask to see identification cards, written documentation, presence of harnesses or tags, or ask for verbal assurances from the individual with a disability using the animal. If airline personnel are uncertain that an animal is a service animal, they may ask one of the following:

1. What tasks or functions does your animal perform for you?

2. What has your animal been trained to do for you?

3. Would you describe how the animal performs this task for you? 15

*Emotional support and psychiatric service animals* - Individuals who travel with emotional support animals or psychiatric service animals may need to provide specific documentation to establish that they have a disability and the reason the animal must travel with them. Individuals who wish to travel with their emotional support or psychiatric animals should contact the airline ahead of time to find out what kind of documentation is required.

Examples of documentation that may be requested by the airline: Current documentation (not more than one year old) on letterhead from a licensed mental health professional stating (1) the passenger has a mental health-related disability listed in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM IV); (2) having the animal accompany the passenger is necessary to the passenger's mental health or treatment; (3) the individual providing the assessment of the passenger is a licensed mental health professional and the passenger is under his or her professional care; and (4) the date and type of the mental health professional's license and the state or other jurisdiction in which it was issued.16 This documentation may be required as a condition of permitting the animal to accompany the passenger in the cabin.

*Other animals* - According to the ACAA, airlines are not required otherwise to carry animals of any kind either in the cabin or in the cargo hold. Airlines are free to adopt any policy they choose regarding the carriage of pets and other animals (for example, search and rescue dogs) provided that they comply with other applicable requirements (for example, the Animal Welfare Act).

Animals such as miniature horses, pigs, and monkeys may be considered service animals. A carrier must decide on a case-by-case basis according to factors such as the animal's size and weight; state and foreign country restrictions; whether or not the animal would pose a direct threat to the health or safety of others; or cause a fundamental alteration in the cabin service.17 Individuals should contact the airlines ahead of travel to find out what is permitted.

Airlines are not required to transport unusual animals such as snakes, other reptiles, ferrets, rodents, and spiders. Foreign carriers are not required to transport animals other than dogs.18

* VI. Reaction/Response of Others*
Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. If employees, fellow travelers, or customers are afraid of service animals, a solution may be to allow enough space for that person to avoid getting close to the service animal.

Most allergies to animals are caused by direct contact with the animal. A separated space might be adequate to avoid allergic reactions.

If a person is at risk of a significant allergic reaction to an animal, it is the responsibility of the business or government entity to find a way to accommodate both the individual using the service animal and the individual with the allergy, unless the confines of the circumstance IE: car bus or aircraft are privately owned and a reasonable alternative is available.

Keep in mind some of these regulations are regional and are tailored to the jurisdiction from which the enforcement entities operate.

this is the national regulations guidelines pamphlet, certain rules either more restrictive or less, may be in lawful statute in your area, please visit your OWN LOCAL ADA compliance office and stop listening to people who just want to be right and abusive for the sport of it>>>



OSC said:


> Thanks, JG Jr.
> This is what exactly what I mean in my post above:
> "and rideshare under the law is not a qualifying entity for equal protection, if you are required to have a TNC,ATC or PSC and have registered your vehicle as a *commercial entity you are subject to ada compliance regulations*, 80% of rideshare private ownership vehicles do not meet the standard for this requirement. "
> 
> ...


ive shared some good info please feel free to share this with your local drivers, again this is just the broad strokes, get your local information from the ada compliance office in your transportation secretaries office..


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Ruff ruff ruff!! Says the dog!! "It's only a $5 ride" "ruff, ruff",,,lol.

Let's calm down ants....we all have some sort of beef with Lyft &Uber. Dogs, ratings, fares, far away pings, pool, guarantee bonus, PD, fake surges, etc.

Pick your poison it's up to you!! To each his own!!


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GJ Jr said:


> you are allowed to check based upon location, again you are sharing false info, why ???
> 
> so you have a tnc? yes, so thats a different class, and you are registerd as a commercial vehicle, so stop telling people thats its everywhere, you are providing false information to make yourself look better?? that makes no sense, what is the law in NY is not the law in atl or austin or baltimore, the enforcement is regional and has specific requirements..


No. You cannot check anywhere.

And LYFT even says it's a legal issue.

Y'all play cab lawyer with your free time after deactivation.



OSC said:


> Thanks, JG Jr.
> This is what exactly what I mean in my post above:
> "and rideshare under the law is not a qualifying entity for equal protection, if you are required to have a TNC,ATC or PSC and have registered your vehicle as a *commercial entity you are subject to ada compliance regulations*, 80% of rideshare private ownership vehicles do not meet the standard for this requirement. "
> 
> ...


Y'all don't even read the BS you post.
This is for AIRLINES but since we wanna apply it here....

"*Emotional support and psychiatric service animals* - Individuals who travel with emotional support animals or psychiatric service animals may need to provide specific documentation to establish that they have a disability and the reason the animal must travel with them. Individuals who wish to travel with their emotional support or psychiatric animals should contact the airline ahead of time to find out what kind of documentation is required.

Examples of documentation that may be requested by the airline: Current documentation (not more than one year old) on letterhead from a licensed mental health professional stating (1) the passenger has a mental health-related disability listed in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM IV); (2) having the animal accompany the passenger is necessary to the passenger's mental health or treatment; (3) the individual providing the assessment of the passenger is a licensed mental health professional and the passenger is under his or her professional care; and (4) the date and type of the mental health professional's license and the state or other jurisdiction in which it was issued.16 This documentation may be required as a condition of permitting the animal to accompany the passenger in the cabin."

But you as a private citizen have ZERO legal standing to ask somebody if they are nutty enough to need a emotional support chimp.

Also....

I'm not a troll. I just don't cry in the circle jerk of people mad they have to service the public. The ENTIRE public.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Gotta tip my hat to that GlennGreezy character. He just prompted me to find out how to utilize the ignore feature. It's incredibly simple. Everyone in this thread should try it and ignore that Troll. Thanks again Glenn!


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol, I will take a dog over any pax anytime of day. I have taken 3 service dogs on trips from the airport for 30+ minute rides. I have been tipped all 3 times. You put yourself in their shoes and see what it feels like not being able to get a ride. You guys have to stop crying about stupid stuff. If you're driving fulltime, who cares if the inside gets messed up a little? Wtf the miles you put on your car will make your car worthless, not a scratch or two lol. Ok, so you have a car in mint condition with 500k on the dash lol. Maybe uber will give you a badge for that lmao.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

GJ Jr said:


> this issue is being challenged in court in md right now, because the law conflicts with another law that says your employer can not "require" you to put your health at risk for any reason, so at this point you are required to put on file a doctors note with lyft and uber stating the exact nature of your allergies, and the reaction there of, for instance im allergic to dogs, i have a severe respiratory reaction to dog hair and dander, so much so that i have to stop and use a rescue inhaler and prep an epi pen if i have inhaled enough of the allergen. but im not allergic to cats, nor other furry creatures like horses.. the key phrase in the law is an occupation where animals are not routinely present. as in cabs etc.. service animals must be in their trade dress, someone can not walk up to your vehicle with an animal on a leash and say its a service animal, it must be in the vest. emotional support animals are not a federal designation they are a local one, which is also being contested in several state courts around the country to identify and clarify standards. so before the cancellation of the ride, take a pic of the animal in question, if its not in its trade dress, then its not a service animal, its a pet, and you report the run as such
> 
> in actuality we are private contractors who have rights under the law as well , to whom we refuse service, the big three have run into this in several states as the rules in the TOS conflict with state and federal law .. we can and do have the right to refuse service to any person, with a reasonable fear of harm, this includes a medical reaction from said animal.. this is current federal statute, and backed up by numerous local statutes at well.. so there is a balancing act here with the ADA compliance, and the real world application of equal protection standards...


"Allergic reaction to dog causes auto accident. The service dog pax sues driver and uber"..........I can read the headlines already.



OGT said:


> Lol, I will take a dog over any pax anytime of day. I have taken 3 service dogs on trips from the airport for 30+ minute rides. I have been tipped all 3 times. You put yourself in their shoes and see what it feels like not being able to get a ride. You guys have to stop crying about stupid stuff. If you're driving fulltime, who cares if the inside gets messed up a little? Wtf the miles you put on your car will make your car worthless, not a scratch or two lol. Ok, so you have a car in mint condition with 500k on the dash lol. Maybe uber will give you a badge for that lmao.


Ur preference. Ur crying. Team up with glenn.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Really? Lol, what kind of bs is This? People have allergies to pollen and drive? Is the dog sitting in the front? Running his face and licking him? Take some allergy medicine then before you drive.



freddieman said:


> "Allergic reaction to dog causes auto accident. The service dog pax sues driver and uber"..........I can read the headlines already.
> 
> Ur preference. Ur crying. Team up with glenn.


Lol, why stop at dogs then? Tell lyft you don't want to pick up a specific race because they will damage your car? Drunks have more potential to damage your car.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

OGT said:


> Really? Lol, what kind of bs is This? People have allergies to pollen and drive? Is the dog sitting in the front? Running his face and licking him? Take some allergy medicine then before you drive.
> 
> Lol, why stop at dogs then? Tell lyft you don't want to pick up a specific race because they will damage your car? Drunks have more potential to damage your car.


Chill fam. These peopLe already admit they won't pick up "ghetto" people and go to certain areas.

Privileged crying babies. All of them.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

GlenGreezy said:


> Chill fam. These peopLe already admit they won't pick up "ghetto" people and go to certain areas.
> 
> Privileged crying babies. All of them.


Yep.....hate ghetto baby mama's that also smack gum the entire trip, runny nose kids that touch everything,, cursing grandmother's and crackheads that want a free 2nd stop. Yes.....I will ignore project request, grocery stores and late night random pings located with a range address instead of exact address. Most the times they are waiting on the side of some alley.

Damn right..I care about my safety and who I want in my car. 1099 self employed status..not an employee of Lyft.

Thanks for picking up those folks. I really appreciate it.


----------



## GJ Jr (Apr 4, 2017)

GlenGreezy said:


> No. You cannot check anywhere.
> 
> And LYFT even says it's a legal issue.
> 
> ...


 OK ARE YOU IGNORANT OR JUST PLAIN STUPID?, BECAUSE YES YOU ARE JUST TROLLING NOW....

the post in its entirety lays out what we can do, but cherry-pick all you want asshat.. Glenn you are the definition of the internet know it all. You continue to spread false information to make you seem like the big man... for what reason i have no idea... I am a medical transport specialist, well versed in this law from its inception, in charge of compliance for my company, in both sedan, psc, and tnc operations in the mid atlantic area. and as much as your loud mouth insults are entertaining, they are in fact lies and fallacies intended to provide bad info. I can only assume that you get perverse pleasure in the act of deceiving people, after checking your other post its clear... don't know why you want to be the big [email protected]@er on campus as you put it in the other post.. but go have fun with that... its time for the adults to have a conversation.. so run along and play now....



OGT said:


> Really? Lol, what kind of bs is This? People have allergies to pollen and drive? Is the dog sitting in the front? Running his face and licking him? Take some allergy medicine then before you drive.
> 
> Lol, why stop at dogs then? Tell lyft you don't want to pick up a specific race because they will damage your car? Drunks have more potential to damage your car.


allergic reactions can and do range from mild symptoms to anaphalaxys, which is full respiratory failure, inhalation of pet dander can and has caused this reaction, and caused near death events for patients world wide. so just take a pill is the ignorant persons response, snarky comebacks will serve no one who actually is trying to understand the scope of this rule and its corresponding law and TOS to service providers...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

OGT said:


> Really? Lol, what kind of bs is This? People have allergies to pollen and drive? Is the dog sitting in the front? Running his face and licking him? Take some allergy medicine then before you drive.
> 
> Lol, why stop at dogs then? Tell lyft you don't want to pick up a specific race because they will damage your car? Drunks have more potential to damage your car.


Dog allergy is real. Pet allergy is real. Why should I take medication that makes me drowsy and keeps me from being alert? U have same logic as geezy


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I strongly urge all _SOUTH FLORIDA_ drivers who don't want to drive service animals to stand up for their rights!

Be strong...stand tall...don't let anyone tell you what to do! Shut down I-95! You are an independent contractor!

Thin the herd...LMAO.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Yep.....hate ghetto baby mama's that also smack gum the entire trip, runny nose kids that touch everything,, cursing grandmother's and crackheads that want a free 2nd stop. Yes.....I will ignore project request, grocery stores and late night random pings located with a range address instead of exact address. Most the times they are waiting on the side of some alley.
> 
> Damn right..I care about my safety and who I want in my car. 1099 self employed status..not an employee of Lyft.
> 
> Thanks for picking up those folks. I really appreciate it.


Glen thinks we're city bus. Paid for by city tax payers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

From the Lyft email:

*"WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW*


*No exceptions.* *For the safety of our community, drivers who knowingly refuse to transport a rider with a service animal after April 14 will be immediately deactivated."*


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

GJ Jr said:


> OK ARE YOU IGNORANT OR JUST PLAIN STUPID?, BECAUSE YES YOU ARE JUST TROLLING NOW....
> 
> the post in its entirety lays out what we can do, but cherry-pick all you want asshat.. Glenn you are the definition of the internet know it all. You continue to spread false information to make you seem like the big man... for what reason i have no idea... I am a medical transport specialist, well versed in this law from its inception, in charge of compliance for my company, in both sedan, psc, and tnc operations in the mid atlantic area. and as much as your loud mouth insults are entertaining, they are in fact lies and fallacies intended to provide bad info. I can only assume that you get perverse pleasure in the act of deceiving people, after checking your other post its clear... don't know why you want to be the big [email protected]@er on campus as you put it in the other post.. but go have fun with that... its time for the adults to have a conversation.. so run along and play now....
> 
> allergic reactions can and do range from mild symptoms to anaphalaxys, which is full respiratory failure, inhalation of pet dander can and has caused this reaction, and caused near death events for patients world wide. so just take a pill is the ignorant persons response, snarky comebacks will serve no one who actually is trying to understand the scope of this rule and its corresponding law and TOS to service providers...





GJ Jr said:


> OK ARE YOU IGNORANT OR JUST PLAIN STUPID?, BECAUSE YES YOU ARE JUST TROLLING NOW....
> 
> the post in its entirety lays out what we can do, but cherry-pick all you want asshat.. Glenn you are the definition of the internet know it all. You continue to spread false information to make you seem like the big man... for what reason i have no idea... I am a medical transport specialist, well versed in this law from its inception, in charge of compliance for my company, in both sedan, psc, and tnc operations in the mid atlantic area. and as much as your loud mouth insults are entertaining, they are in fact lies and fallacies intended to provide bad info. I can only assume that you get perverse pleasure in the act of deceiving people, after checking your other post its clear... don't know why you want to be the big [email protected]@er on campus as you put it in the other post.. but go have fun with that... its time for the adults to have a conversation.. so run along and play now....
> 
> allergic reactions can and do range from mild symptoms to anaphalaxys, which is full respiratory failure, inhalation of pet dander can and has caused this reaction, and caused near death events for patients world wide. so just take a pill is the ignorant persons response, snarky comebacks will serve no one who actually is trying to understand the scope of this rule and its corresponding law and TOS to service providers...


Nope. Be all the cabdriver law student you want...

Lyft already told you what it is.

No exceptions. Deactivation.

I'm the ONLY person here dealing with reality. Y'all are circle jerking and crying.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Glen thinks we're city bus. Paid for by city tax payers.


I agree with Glen...lol lol.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> I agree with Glen...


Of course you do.

Trolls gonna troll...


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

supernaut said:


> Of course you do.
> 
> Trolls gonna troll...


Lol lol...When I get $3.37 for a $4.50 ride, I'm cheaper than the bus all day fare. It's a damn shame, but I need the small amount of money right now. So, Glen is right on that account.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Most service dogs are labadors & German Sheppard


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's federal law. Lyft does not want to get sued and is just complying with federal law. If you want want to use your vehicle for hire you have to accept service dogs. Why are people so angry about this??


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

EX_ said:


> Many of you may not realize/understand this, but this TOS basically states that the pax own you, your car, and (for some) your livelihood. Good luck everyone.
> 
> Rate these pax <3 stars so you don't get them again or cancel before starting the trip.


This is a good rule, unless they are a bona fide service animal. and don't accept pax with below 4.5 rating. Done deal. Then there is a good chance that if you pick up a dog, other drivers have agreed that it is a legit service animal.



Ogbootsy said:


> Most service dogs are labadors & German Sheppard


Perhaps most, but that's not a good assumption to make. Any breed or mix can be a trained service animal, though I doubt I'll ever see a legitimate service chihuaua or teacup anything.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ogbootsy said:


> Most service dogs are labadors & German Sheppard


Right. Except for the other species and miniature horses (which really ARE service animals...seriously).

But you're right. The most common breeds are labs and shepherds. I'm guessing because of a) intelligence, and b) temperament.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Tysmith95 said:


> It's federal law. Lyft does not want to get sued and is just complying with federal law. If you want want to use your vehicle for hire you have to accept service dogs. Why are people so angry about this??


Because they are frigging ******s who want to be angry all the time.

They drive a cab for $$$ and complain about driving a cab for $$$.

If you WANTED to do it, they wouldn't have to pay you. They pay you because it's something you wouldn't ordinarily do without incentive.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> This is a good rule, unless they are a bona fide service animal. and don't accept pax with below 4.5 rating. Done deal. Then there is a good chance that if you pick up a dog, other drivers have agreed that it is a legit service animal.


Unfortunately as it stands now, Uber/Lyft aren't giving drivers the choice even if they do consider us "independent contractors" and that's the real issue. As many are aware, a pax can just as easily whine/lie to CSR that their pet is a service animal without any proof and get a driver deactivated for not picking them up.

I also don't pick up pax below a certain rating, but there might be somebody with a who's new to the platform. Still pretty much a crapshoot.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

EX_ said:


> Unfortunately as it stands now, Uber/Lyft aren't giving drivers the choice even if they do consider us "independent contractors" and that's the real issue. As many are aware, a pax can just as easily whine/lie to CSR that their pet is a service animal without any proof and get a driver deactivated for not picking them up.
> 
> I also don't pick up pax below a certain rating, but there might be somebody with a who's new to the platform. Still pretty much a crapshoot.


Federal law doesn't give you a choice, Uber/Lyft are just complying with federal regulations. They don't want to be sued.

And a pax can also say that you were drunk without any proof and get you deactivated. Uber/Lyft driver support is subpar, I agree with that. However making drivers aware of the service animal laws is what they must do.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

There is nothing in the law in any state that says that you cannot protect your car when asked to transport a real or fake service animal. What we do is keep a large heavy duty plastic drop cloth in the trunk of our cars at all times. When a passenger tries to bring in a service animal we put down the plastic sheets over our nice leather seats and carpeting and up the back of our front seats. If the passenger is bringing in a fake service dog their ego will typically not allow them to sit on a plastic sheet in the car. They typically cancel rather than sit on a plastic sheet. But they cannot claim that they were refused service. We have also used the plastic sheet for drunk people who we feel will vomit. Once again they are not happy about it, but they cannot claim that we cancelled on them. There is nothing in Uber or Lyfts community guidelines that says that we cannot put down plastic sheets to protect our cars. If a dog sheds or scratches or a drunk pukes you can roll up the $2.00 plastic sheet and throw it out and you don't have to deal with the cleaning fees run around.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> There is nothing in the law in any state that says that you cannot protect your car when asked to transport a real or fake service animal. What we do is keep a large heavy duty plastic drop cloth in the trunk of our cars at all times. When a passenger tries to bring in a service animal we put down the plastic sheets over our nice leather seats and carpeting and up the back of our front seats. If the passenger is bringing in a fake service dog their ego will typically not allow them to sit on a plastic sheet in the car. They typically cancel rather than sit on a plastic sheet. But they cannot claim that they were refused service. We have also used the plastic sheet for drunk people who we feel will vomit. Once again they are not happy about it, but they cannot claim that we cancelled on them. There is nothing in Uber or Lyfts community guidelines that says that we cannot put down plastic sheets to protect our cars. If a dog sheds or scratches or a drunk pukes you can roll up the $2.00 plastic sheet and throw it out and you don't have to deal with the cleaning fees run around.


Lol! Nice!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yet demanding a destination in app or at least cross streets cuz I'm half-deaf and can't hear their muttered turn by turn is of course NOT protected...



GlenGreezy said:


> [
> 
> That is logic. You want to service the public. But only the ones you like.
> 
> ...


"unless the confines of the circumstance IE: car bus or aircraft are privately owned and a reasonable alternative is available."

What the hell, Uber & Lyft???

ADA law clearly tells us we CAN tell em to take a hike. Plenty of other Fuber's Lyft's and cabs in the sea (ie: alternatives available to our PRIVATE CAR)


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

JimKE said:


> From the Lyft email:
> 
> *"WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW*
> 
> ...


But what if a pax makes a false claim of having a dog and getting refused a ride? A new scam to get free rides and get rid of a driver you hate


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> But what if a pax makes a false claim of having a dog and getting refused a ride? A new scam to get free rides and get rid of a driver you hate


Good question. Lyft's policy on that kind of complaint is not explained -- another weakness in Lyft's approach to this issue. Someone should ask Lyft that question.

Uber says if you receive two "credible" _complaints_ of refusing a service animal, you will be permanently deactivated. That is _complaints_, as opposed to situations where they actually know you refused. It's the old "where there's smoke, there's fire" approach. What is "credible?" Only Uber knows.

It only takes one actual refusal with either company.



EX_ said:


> Unfortunately as it stands now, Uber/Lyft aren't giving drivers the choice even if they do consider us "independent contractors" and that's the real issue.


Not true. You have a choice, and it's quite simple:

You can drive the pax with the animal, or... 
You can find another job. 
Your choice.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Yet demanding a destination in app or at least cross streets cuz I'm half-deaf and can't hear their muttered turn by turn is of course NOT protected...
> 
> "unless the confines of the circumstance IE: car bus or aircraft are privately owned and a reasonable alternative is available."
> 
> ...


Nope. But you know better than the lawyers. Of course.

Drive or quit.


----------



## nemesis1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Don't listen to greasy. Apparently, no one sat him down and explained the "law" to him so i will take a stab at it. Ok greasy...A service Animal is not considered a "pet". they serve a purpose and can perform task(s) to assist the disabled person. These dogs are smart, courteous and kind and would never poop, pee, or scratch up your interior.
An emotional support animal is your new $1000 toy some rich person just purchased as a status symbol and toke. These ESA certificates can be purchased online for $30 to get stupid uber drivers to let this pets into your car. These ESA pets will poop, pee and scratch your seats if they are not in an approved travel container. Service animals we are required by lay to take, the other...well, there are suckers born everyday. Judging by your posts, you appear to one of them.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

nemesis1 said:


> Don't listen to greasy. Apparently, no one sat him down and explained the "law" to him so i will take a stab at it. Ok greasy...A service Animal is not considered a "pet". they serve a purpose and can perform task(s) to assist the disabled person. These dogs are smart, courteous and kind and would never poop, pee, or scratch up your interior.
> An emotional support animal is your new $1000 toy some rich person just purchased as a status symbol and toke. These ESA certificates can be purchased online for $30 to get stupid uber drivers to let this pets into your car. These ESA pets will poop, pee and scratch your seats if they are not in an approved travel container. Service animals we are required by lay to take, the other...well, there are suckers born everyday. Judging by your posts, you appear to one of them.


What's funny is I actually had to learn all this to get my license to drive for lyft and uber.

And I got 100% on the test too. 
Soooooo. Yeah. This guy is an internet bigshot who can't we wrong but.... IS WRONG.

Listen to him. Tell me about how it works out when I pick you up on lyft line cuz you can't afford your car anymore after deactivation. 
I won't offer you water or candy, but you can talk to me and hope there aren't too many pick ups along your trip.


----------



## scarnix (Feb 1, 2017)

Back to the basics. We drive regular cars getting regular(less than regular) fares. So we cater to the market of regular people. People with special needs need to request handicapped ready vehicles( yes the one with the blue sign). The fare is higher for those, but the service you request fits those rates. Uber pays you more if your vehicle is registered handicapped ready and someone requests that service. Simple!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

EX_ said:


> I also don't pick up pax below a certain rating, but there might be somebody with a who's new to the platform. Still pretty much a crapshoot.


Don't pick up a 5.0 pax with a dog.

It is DEFINITELY NOT a service animal


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I had a lab dog that panicked in the back floor of the car and broke one of my heater fins. I have a small interior. They may be well trained but with enough space given. Forcing uberX or regular Lyft do this is totally unfair.


Sounds like the lab needed the service human for help comfort



freddieman said:


> I had a lab dog that panicked in the back floor of the car and broke one of my heater fins. I have a small interior. They may be well trained but with enough space given. Forcing uberX or regular Lyft do this is totally unfair.


Did you get reimbursed for the damage


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

FYI.

By law, Only DOGS can be trained service animals. These legit trained dogs are always hypoallergenic & low shedding. They are crazy expensive, like ranging from several grand to brand new prius expensive.
If you have ever been around dogs before, the service animal part is blatantly obvious. Heck, the disabled pax is a giveaway that it's real.

Cats, rodents, iguanas, snakes, etc etc can not be service animals at all. Non trained dogs are also not service animals. If you know a pax is lying, whip out your phone & record them. It's a misdemeanor offense in most locales.

I've driven real service animals before. Super easy to do.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

iLyft said:


> Just received this email from lyft:
> _
> Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> That's ridiculous, now we are forced to take all animals, big, small, huge. I think I'm done with lyft.


The problem is, we know a TON of people falsly claim their animal is a service animal.

How do I know that's true? How do I know that their animal doesn't have fleas?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Some of the required accommodations to make your rider feel comfortable and get good ratings.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> There is nothing in the law in any state that says that you cannot protect your car when asked to transport a real or fake service animal. What we do is keep a large heavy duty plastic drop cloth in the trunk of our cars at all times. When a passenger tries to bring in a service animal we put down the plastic sheets over our nice leather seats and carpeting and up the back of our front seats. If the passenger is bringing in a fake service dog their ego will typically not allow them to sit on a plastic sheet in the car. They typically cancel rather than sit on a plastic sheet. But they cannot claim that they were refused service. We have also used the plastic sheet for drunk people who we feel will vomit. Once again they are not happy about it, but they cannot claim that we cancelled on them. There is nothing in Uber or Lyfts community guidelines that says that we cannot put down plastic sheets to protect our cars. If a dog sheds or scratches or a drunk pukes you can roll up the $2.00 plastic sheet and throw it out and you don't have to deal with the cleaning fees run around.


Federal law prevents you from doing this. You can't treat disabled people differently.



scarnix said:


> Back to the basics. We drive regular cars getting regular(less than regular) fares. So we cater to the market of regular people. People with special needs need to request handicapped ready vehicles( yes the one with the blue sign). The fare is higher for those, but the service you request fits those rates. Uber pays you more if your vehicle is registered handicapped ready and someone requests that service. Simple!


That would be super illegal.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Demon said:


> Federal law prevents you from doing this. You can't treat disabled people differently.


The pax will be using the regular seat, the plastic or cover will be for the Service animal. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

PepeLePiu said:


> The pax will be using the regular seat, the plastic or cover will be for the Service animal. There is nothing wrong with that.


Nothing other than it violates ADA. If a driver ALWAYS has the plastic out that would be different, but to put it out for the disabled person is a violation.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Demon said:


> Nothing other than it violates ADA. If a driver ALWAYS has the plastic out that would be different, but to put it out for the disabled person is a violation.


Again no putting the plastic (I actually carry a towel) or the cover for the pax, just for the dog. I also have a leatherette cover in all my seats so I treat everybody the same.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

PepeLePiu said:


> Again no putting the plastic (I actually carry a towel) or the cover for the pax, just for the dog. I also have a leatherette cover in all my seats so I treat everybody the same.


Yes, I understand what you & the other poster are saying, I'm just letting you know it's a violation of the law. If you put something down in front of the disabled passenger, that would be a violation.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Demon said:


> Nothing other than it violates ADA. If a driver ALWAYS has the plastic out that would be different, but to put it out for the disabled person is a violation.


I disagree that we would be engaging in discriminatory behavior. It would be discriminatory if you did it in the middle of a restaurant where others would see it. But, in a car. I don't see the discrimination. But, if we have an attorney in our community who would like to offer a legal opinion that would be interesting to hear.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I disagree that we would be engaging in discriminatory behavior. It would be discriminatory if you did it in the middle of a restaurant where others would see it. But, in a car. I don't see the discrimination. But, if we have an attorney in our community who would like to offer a legal opinion that would be interesting to hear.


You're treating the disabled person differently than you would a non-disabled person. I'll agree, a lawyer who specializes in this would be more qualified than me to answer, but the law is pretty clear.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I like dogs. I have never refused pax with a dog. I just ask pax to hold dog or make dog sit on floor. Almost every pax except one was happy to oblige. My problem with this rule is the threat of automatic termination. Basically a malicious pax can accuse you of anything and your account will be suspended or terminated. This type of abuse by lyft and uber need class action lawsuit to protect us so called contractors


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

westsidebum said:


> I like dogs. I have never refused pax with a dog. I just ask pax to hold dog or make dog sit on floor. Almost every pax except one was happy to oblige. My problem with this rule is the threat of automatic termination. Basically a malicious pax can accuse you of anything and your account will be suspended or terminated. This type of abuse by lyft and uber need class action lawsuit to protect us so called contractors


Another poster pointed out that a pax could do that about almost anything. A pax could say a driver was drunk, high, said or did something inappropriate...etc and the driver would have no real recourse. I do think drivers need to unionize, but the service animal issue is not an issue they should be unionizing over.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Demon said:


> You're treating the disabled person differently than you would a non-disabled person. I'll agree, a lawyer who specializes in this would be more qualified than me to answer, but the law is pretty clear.


I think you are stretching it. The plastic is for the animal not the passenger. We use it for all animals whether service animal or not. A guide dog is not human they cannot distinguish that they are being discriminated against. As a matter of fact they are being treated the exact same as every other dog that come into the car. Discrimination only happens when a person is treated differently to others in the same circumstances. In our cars all passengers who bring in an animal are given the plastic drop cloth treatment. Therefore, no discrimination.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I think you are stretching it. The plastic is for the animal not the passenger. We use it for all animals whether service animal or not. A guide dog is not human they cannot distinguish that they are being discriminated against. As a matter of fact they are being treated the exact same as every other dog that come into the car. Discrimination only happens when a person is treated differently to others in the same circumstances. In our cars all passengers who bring in an animal are given the plastic drop cloth treatment. Therefore, no discrimination.


If you're treating the disabled person differently, it's a violation.


----------



## BillyZoom (Feb 26, 2017)

So as drivers, can you ( can't say we, as I am not driving yet... lol) drive with an emotional support dog? Someone needs to flip it around on them, imagine rolling up on a passenger with a great dane in your front seat!!!! Get in ****'s !!!! It's my emotional support dog!!! If they don't, cancel after 5+..... no show! Call uber, passenger cancelled on me becuase of my service animal !!! Drop them from the uber program ! BZ


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Demon said:


> Yes, I understand what you & the other poster are saying, I'm just letting you know it's a violation of the law. If you put something down in front of the disabled passenger, that would be a violation.


This is the Age of Regulation.

Allergies getting you stuffy after all this wantonly mandated zoophilia? Hack up on a sidewalk to clear your pathways, cuz otherwise you might suffocate? GUESS WHAT --- MISDEMEANOR, YOU NAUGHTY HOOLIGAN~!!!

County jail and criminal record for you~!!!

Following the letter of the law blindly quickly devolves into a reductio ad absurdum that proves beyond a shadow of a doubt the impossibility of always following the letter of the law.



Demon said:


> If you're treating the disabled person differently, it's a violation.


Yeah, like gawd forbid you help grandma on a walker get in your car....discrimination~!!!!


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Yeah, like gawd forbid you help grandma on a walker get in your car....discrimination~!!!!


Exactly. I'm treating that disabled person differently by helping that person into my vehicle (I did not do that for other regular pax). So by ADA law, that's = discrimination ? Especially the plastic cover is for the dog, not the disabled person(s).


----------



## Uberlady1986 (Mar 23, 2017)

iLyft said:


> Just received this email from lyft:
> _
> Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> That's ridiculous, now we are forced to take all animals, big, small, huge. I think I'm done with lyft.


Same wording as the notice from Uber. Because It's a law that service animals have to be accommodated. It's discrimination if you don't. I picked up a blind couple outside a veterinarian's office with two large service dogs. One was a Lab, the other a Golden retriever. All four of them crammed into the back seat. Had to vacuum out the back seat after, but I survived.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberlady1986 said:


> Same wording as the notice from Uber. Because It's a law that service animals have to be accommodated. It's discrimination if you don't. I picked up a blind couple outside a veterinarian's office with two large service dogs. One was a Lab, the other a Golden retriever. All four of them crammed into the back seat. Had to vacuum out the back seat after, but I survived.


Overload is illegal too

Please request XL


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I just read through Ubers guidelines on accepting service animals. They suggest that you provide a towel for underneath the service animal. I don't see any difference between a towel and a plastic sheet. We will put both in our cars from now on. Though given the lack of frequency of picking up blind passengers, I think we will be using them for drunks instead.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

I recieved what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from SibeRescueBrian on April 8, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from SibeRescueBrian,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 109978
> 
> 
> *OMG, OMG PROBLEM SOLVED!*
> ...


You're right, the driver won't be able to prove anything and will face consequences.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Demon said:


> You're right, the driver won't be able to prove anything and will face consequences.


*yawns*


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Blankets are useful


iLyft said:


> Just received this email from lyft:
> _
> Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> That's ridiculous, now we are forced to take all animals, big, small, huge. I think I'm done with lyft.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

iLyft said:


> Just received this email from lyft:
> _
> Starting April 14, 2017, you'll be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> _
> That's ridiculous, now we are forced to take all animals, big, small, huge. I think I'm done with lyft.


You are correct. If a dog so offends you, stop drivng for Lyft.



MichaelMax said:


> Do "Line" riders also have to _be required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if they have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, or a fear of them.
> 
> Geeze, Lyft and Uber think they just own us, like we were their employees driving their cars that they paid for and pay to insure and maintain. and if we'd just stick together, we'd own them.
> It's not going to be long before every freakin uber/lyfter passenger knows this new policy.
> ...


Lyft would have never sent that email out if the moronic drivers were not saying no to the service dogs. It's called the AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES ACT. Check it out.

I just rated a blind rider with a service dog a one star. The dog was a great dog, but the blind guy was a total, whiney little jackass, crying about the cost of Lyft, and to take another route. ( remember, this is a blind guy). He can take the city bus next time.



GlenGreezy said:


> YOU ALWAYS HAD TO ACCEPT SERVICE ANIMALS. If you don't want to serve the public get a new fuggin job.
> 
> Y'all cry all the time about some chit that isn't a big deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

I drive a bus .. good luck you suckers driving uberx!


----------

